# To All The Manila Mac/ Makeup Addicts



## jacquiqui (Jun 30, 2009)

so i have been living in the states for a while (for school) and will be going to a CCO in 5 days and i will be willing to pick up things for you guys. all you have to do is post a list of what you guys are hoping for (check the latest cco haul videos or the thread on cco sightings to get an idea of what's there) and i'll buy them and just pay me back when i get to manila (july 19) and we can do a meet up. peso will be fine.

here is a list of the prices (all prices are in dollars and converted to the current usd-php rate):
lipstick: $10-10.25= PHP 480-500
eyeshadow: $10-10.25= PHP 481-500
MSF: $17.25-$19= PHP 830-910
eyeliner: $9.50-10= PHP 460-480
blush: $12-13= PHP 580-630
iridescent pressed powder: $14.75= PHP 700
sculpt and shape powder: $14.75= PHP 700
paint pot: $11.75= PHP 560
eyeshadow quad: $25= PHP 1200 (i think they're cheaper but i can't remember)
cream colour base: $11.75= PHP 560
paints: $11.75= PHP 560

oh and i'll also be fine with picking up drugstore make up (maybelline, loreal, revlon, wet and wild, NYC, milani, ELF, jordana, annabelle (canadian brand), NYX, etc.) or even other brands. just give me a list and i'll pick it up. maybe we can do a meet up at rockwell or ATC july 20-25ish.

let me know if you're interested.


----------

